# Free Observation Hive Plans anyone?



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!


Free OB hive plans ....
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/3-frame-observation-hive-2/


----------



## Ross

http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter1.htm
http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter2.htm
http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive/OB_Chapter3.htm


----------

